# Last Of September Friday Night Conversation



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

YAY! @aubie Good Friday morning👍🤠👍🤠. Geez the weeks are whizzing by!

No plans here except to finish mowing. I still have two hours which has to be done in 4-wheel drive so that’ll wipe me out, just hanging on to a fender with one hand and steering with the other, so I don’t slide off On the hillside. I will probably then beach myself and watch reruns of Rizzoli and Isles. I love the role Angie Harmon plays. I also like Stana Katic as Detective Kate Beckett on Castle👍😎👍

Supper = no clue but if DH has his way, it will be Italian, which he is not😂😂

Fall was always my favorite time of year for riding, until huntin‘ season comes in and that ruins everything. Hunting season is how I got started going on organized trail rides - at least I knew my sorrel colored horse wouldn’t get shot out from under me. I‘ve been in Tennessee 19 years and I am still gobsmacked they allow Sunday hunting down here; it wasn’t allowed in OH or PA. I’ve got into some good ”debates” with bushy faced hunters as to why they don’t need to be hunting on Sunday, just because their aim isn’t good enough to shoot something Monday thru Saturday - yessss-I-have😃😃

If the farmers on my one lane road weren’t so adamant about keeping strangers off their land, it wouldn’t even be safe to ride this road for fear of stray bullets. I’ve told this story before but, before I moved here, some city slicker fool shot a cow and was dumb enough to take it to a weigh station, thinking it was a deer😳😳. That was up around Nashville.

Anyway HAPPY FRDIAY to all!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Our fair was last weekend but there are several more in other areas that are coming up close enough that travel isn't an issue. I10 is a nightmare with people headed to Florida to help. Family from the west should have been here by 2. 4 at the latest. With the number of accidents and traffic it was 9 before they were settled in their hotel.

Dinner tonight is concession food at the high school game. Last home game before playoffs. Last time to see my now senior marching with the band.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Friday all! 

I'm not a fan of Autumn. Today is a great example as it's cold 12C/53F, pouring with rain, really dark and blowing a gale. I hate seeing everything dying off, the days getting shorter and the weather deteriorating. Having said that I do look forward to bright, crisp frosty days where the sky is blue and the trees are white.

Given the weather, I'm spending the day in front of the tv, I may draw a bit, do some housework and the laundry, and as I go back to work tomorrow after a week off, I'll need to iron my uniform. As you can imagine I've nothing planned for the weekend.

The weather has been cold and dry this week. I managed to get the grass cut and weeding done yesterday (the council come to empty my garden waste bin on Monday and i didn't want to put it out half empty). I met up with friends for lunch on Wednesday and went to the yard for the usual checks and to groom and tidy.

Most of our country/game fairs, agricultural shows, highland games, common ridings etc are during the late spring and summer and now there's a gap until the fire festivals start at the end of the month. There's a lot of other things on such as storytelling (Year of Stories here), drawing and painting classes, music and numerous other types of cultural get-togethers.

Lunch was a toast and ham sandwich. As yet, I've no idea what to have for tea tonight.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Friday!

Fun week. Had some business in Kansas City on Monday. Let the grandkids miss school and took them to the zoo. It's a great zoo! 202 acres. A lot of more natural habitat. We only spent four hours, but could easily spend 6-7. 

I have surveyors figuring out my boundaries. There has never been a survey done at my end of the county. Never! Just shocks me. There's a lot of interest among the neighbors to see where the section markers are. 

Had a bear run through my yard a couple mornings ago doing about 25 mph. He was big enough I felt his footfalls while standing on the porch. I need a cheap trail cam. Four miles away a guy got some photos of a Florida panther on his trail cam. Officially they don't live here. Nobody told the panthers. Or they just didn't listen. Either a panther or cougar took a fawn behind our house last week. Nature is harsh.

Have to get feed in the morning. Then riding to some new friends' house. Trying to meet a young lady in the area that used to work horses in Wellington. I'll be riding by her place.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Friday!

The plan this weekend is to find an orchard nearby and do the whole apple-picking and cider-sipping thing. SO and I (to a lesser extent) are also planning out the details of our vacation to Denver, CO starting in 2 weeks... He's a very last minute planner, whereas I like to have a spreadsheet of places to go, things to eat, etc. I'm sure the trip will go great, but the planner in me wants to take over and get everything planned in my way.  As long as I end up on a horse going through the Rocky Mountains, I will be happy!

I would like to clean out the raised-garden beds while the weather is nice. I neglected my garden this year and am just wanting to be done with it. We started late in the season while also working on our new house, so it didn't start out on a good foot and certainly isn't ending on one.

I'm thinking for dinner I will ask SO to make my favorite pork loin. When we met in college, he was working at a restaurant and learned this pork loin with whole mustard cream sauce recipe that I just love. He'll probably make asparagus and roasted potatoes on the side. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@boots , Do you live near K.C.? Weather here has been beautiful this week. So we packed up and went to the lake. Hadn't been down since Memorial Day since Shirley was sick all summer. Been here since the farrier came first of the week and will stay another day or two. I'll have to go home to rest! Always plenty to do here since we don't live here.

I've rode a lot this week and had Ki working calves in the pens. She loves it and is working off her own instincts , I just go loose reins once she locks on. Dinner tonight will be out somewhere just haven't decided where. So nice to have this fall weather!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@aubie, I am curious about the county fair being so late. Here they are always in the summer because of 4-H and the kids being out of school. How does that work with the kids doing animal projects and such? You may not know the answer but I am curious...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah, I thought the same our county fairs are in July and the state fair is in September.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Happy Friday!!

I swear the weeks have been going _so fast_ feels like it was just last Friday.

I’m so excited for October! Just because it’s perfect riding and training weather, everything’s just better in fall.
our state Fair was this week/weekend, I’m taking care of some animals for a neighbor that went to the fair yesterday (and won!) I forget what class but it was with her boar goats.
I haven’t gone to the fair in forever, this year was just too busy to go.

Currently stuck inside because it’s pouring down rain, had to work this morning in the rain, I was soaked, didn’t help that it was freezing cold!

Dinner tonight is chicken n dumplings🤤

I made a taco casserole yesterday, it was soo good, it had rice, meat, lots of spices etc.

Im writing for a magazine and I have to get started on it today, but have no clue how to start my paragraph. 😧

this weekend I have no plans..hoping to chillax! Tomorrow is supposed to be hot and sunny, then rain a lot Sunday through Tuesday, so exciting 

the farm is busy from the cornmaze, and fall activities. I swear everyone in the area has a cornmaze going on, lol!

im also starting lessons again in October, and hopefully showing soon, and doing a circuit in the spring.

And here’s my guy thinking he’s still a race horse.








hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> @aubie, I am curious about the county fair being so late. Here they are always in the summer because of 4-H and the kids being out of school. How does that work with the kids doing animal projects and such? You may not know the answer but I am curious...


 They still have all of that as far as I know, they did back then


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday all!! Been a pretty easy week at work... boss was off! lol jk He's great.... but does like to call often.

It's raining here.... not sure on the weather I will be getting from Ian... I think mostly rain, it's been light so far but have a flood watch in effect. I think it will go west of me.

Exciting news is I got tires this week! lol boring but I really wasn't sure on the tires, they looked good and the inspection place didn't call them out but don't like driving on low tread.

Tonight not sure on supper lunch will be a BLT! I have all the ingredients so why not! lol

Not much going on this weekend as not sure of the weather, if it's nice will go riding on Sunday.

Our county fair was last weekend, it's really small and there are people in this county that have been here all their life and have never went. I remember going to our little county fair when I was young. Our State Fair is mid October.

Sorry @Caledonian but I like fall also! Best riding weather in my opinion and the scenery can really be beautiful.

I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend! Thoughts are with those in Florida that were affected by Ian...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Happy Friday!

It certainly is festival season! Lots of little (and big) fall events in my area. The big-ish fall fair near me already happened with me kind of totally forgetting about it. It does have a horse show, and I did show in it in 2016, but I haven't really been in any kind of show condition in a while -- plus my show clothes no longer fit. Whoopsie! Thanks, lockdown weight (and turning 40+!)

Speaking of birthdays, I turned 41 this past weekend and had a nice visit and dinner with my whole family. Ate great food, drank a lot of wine, had good silly fun. Didn't get my birthday ride in this year unfortunately as the weather was dreadful and my hormones were beating me up that day, but I'll try to make up for lost time this week.

We actually have a HUGE festival coming up in just under two weeks, in our little town. The stress of getting ready for it is absolutely killing me. I swear my stomach is trying to digest itself. Maybe I should take a tip from the horses and start swigging sucralfate and aloe. 😅

Riding has been a bit hit and miss, with my schedule/body/anxiety lately, but when I felt too crappy to ride on Saturday night, I had one of the barn's students hop on Elle for 15-20 minutes and she had a blast. Had a lovely ride last night, in the outdoor, although the barn owner (who is a jumper trainer) teased for our veeeery slow, collected little dressage canter. Oh well, hey, it's comfy!!!

No idea what supper will be tonight. Probably something frozen and microwaveable. Work stress = all the dishes are dirty and I won't have the energy to do them all in time to cook! Plans this weekend are... work and ride, as always.

Fun pic of Elle (and me) from last night:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy Friday!

Our fair has come and gone. We haven't been to one in years anyway because hubs doesn't do too good with a lot of walking. I miss fair food!

Plans for this weekend are going up to my nephew's camping spot for a fish fry. Trying to decide what to take, which has to be good because I don't like fish. I think I have everything on hand to make cowboy baked beans and if I don't I'll need to make a trip to town in which case I'll probably get stuff to make mac and cheese instead. Just went grocery shopping a couple of weeks ago but having another mouth to feed for a week dwindled supplies a lot faster than normal. I've been struggling with meal plans all week because I haven't wanted to go to town. LOL

Fall was always my favorite time to ride too. Even though I don't really ride anymore I still like it because as the weather cools and the flies disappear the horses will quit spending so much time in the barn = chores get much easier. So far they haven't gotten the memo that it has been cooler and quite breezy this week so they don't need to spend all day inside. It takes them a while to break the habit. LOL


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

No plans as of tonight and it's supposed to be a rainy weekend. I'll stay comfy at home, looking at horsey things (aka window shopping once again) haha. I went back to work yesterday after being sick- but TGIF! 
Hope everyone will have a good weekend.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy belated birthday to @SteadyOn ! I started riding at age 41!

I like autumn, normally. It's sad to know that t-shirt and shorts weather is gone, for a LONG time! We haven't had rain fo 3 months!!!! all the trees are desperate for water and rather than 'turning' a color, they are (many of them) turning brown from dying . There is evidence of a great sickness beginning on the land, and the trees will be the first witnesses. THAT makes me truly sad.

I have been riding a lot lately, and doing some bike riding too. It feels so good to be more healthy. I'm down 58 pounds!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy birthday @SteadyOn!

I get hunting on Sunday @walkinthewalk because a lot of people here only have that day off of work, and it’s hard to fit in. However, around here I have never felt nervous riding. A lot of people ride to hunt.

My niece is doing a little better! I think they are taking the breathing tube out today, last I heard anyways.

My dog has just gone into labor. I haven’t told any of the people who have asked for pups yet, because I want to make sure how many there are and that they are healthy. I’m excited for her to have them! I’m a little nervous, because I’ve never had puppies before. I mean, of course I’ve purchased puppies, but never bred any!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Knave , where I am from, people saved vacation days for hunting. Some of my family hunted and a few of my closest friends and trail riding buddies, still hunt. Which, the women are better deer hunters than their husbands😂😂

First Day Of Deer is considered a non-paid-but-excused- holiday in the part of PA that I am from, because nobody comes to work anyway. One can miss small game opening day, but it is a sacrilege amongst the serious hunters to miss First Day of Deer, lol.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Knave - so exciting about the pups! Can’t wait to see pics!

Happy belated birthday @SteadyOn!

Well I have lost power and the bands of wind are getting stronger…. That part I don’t like… I have too many trees and there will be downed branches…. I know it’s nothing compared to what others are facing.

So tonight will be pb&j…. Oh and wine!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The weather is gorgeous, only in the 80s for a little while and down in the 50s at night! Yeee hah! Unfortunately, no rain in sight for a while. I know, I know, East Coasters would happily send me some of theirs. We could use it. Our hay is OUTRAGEOUS this year. OOOOF! But as I'm always saying, horses are a luxury and this year, they're eating my mink coat. Not that I'd actually have one even if I could find one. 

Weekend plans, clean up and patch up some blankets, and it's Oct now so time to start organizing my farm tax info for next year. My LEAST favorite chore of the year. Bleh. I'd rather scrub toilets in a public restroom. Clean stalls with a garden trowel. 

Dinner tonight is going to be some fish tacos, not sure what kind of fish, whatever the market has fresh. Hubby is going to stop on the way home. Oh, I think I'll see if I can grab enough peaches off my trees to make some peach salsa this weekend, that's always a favorite. He's got a birthday at the clinic next week and they've requested some of my homemade salsa. Hmph, guess I better quit sitting and go get busy.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I went to Dressage at Devon! Had a blast, saw friends from long ago, caught up, made plans and spent way too much money!










I like Fall, but I love Halloween! My favorite holiday. I love harvesting all of my pumpkins, spooky stories, pumpkin/cider flavors. 

I certainly loathe deer season though. Lots of people trespass and completely ignore Posted signs and have a general attitude that hunting on your land is their right. Most irksome!

Dinner tonight is Spanish rice.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians im jealous..let’s trade weather?😂 I would happily send you some rain, fields here are flooded, you can’t even see the field or the road!😅
Thankfully it’s not anywhere close to what Florida is experiencing.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

The storm here is really picking up, we’re loosing power, tons of tornado warnings/watches! I did not think it was going to get like this.  

hopefully we don’t get a tornado, we have before and its scary. I use to study weather and was going to be a meteorologist, glad I stuck with horses. 
The horses are up tight about the weather, I would be too if I was out there 😧

I hope everyone else around the area/east coast stays safe!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

baysfordays said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians im jealous..let’s trade weather?😂 I would happily send you some rain, fields here are flooded, you can’t even see the field or the road!😅
> Thankfully it’s not anywhere close to what Florida is experiencing.





baysfordays said:


> The storm here is really picking up, we’re loosing power, tons of tornado warnings/watches! I did not think it was going to get like this.
> 
> hopefully we don’t get a tornado, we have before and its scary. I use to study weather and was going to be a meteorologist, glad I stuck with horses.
> The horses are up tight about the weather, I would be too if I was out there 😧
> ...


Well, you don't want my weather then because I live in Tornado Alley. Just another big thunder storm for us. But yeah, we could use some more rain, we're heading into severe drought status, not that OK really knows what drought really is. At least not in the last 25 years that I know about. I lived in the deserts of So. Cal., AZ & NV, so when you talk about drought, I think about no rain for more than 12 months. Less than 6 inches of rain was normal, so here? Yeah, not so much but they don't irrigate the fields out here, at least not on a regular basis. 

Tornadoes are scary but it's fun to watch if they don't come too close. The first one I ever saw I nearly drove right into. I'd get so fascinated I'd forget that I needed to head the other direction. I've gotten past that though now. Storm cellars are your best friend.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The fair here, this is the last weekend and its the Rodeo. Not going. it is 90 today. Still to hot but better then being in the 100's. 
I saw some of the disaster from the hurricane and that was only a Cat 1 ! To scary for me. I have a cousin in Florida and so far she is okay. I dislike the heat and humidity, but would be terrified in a tornado or hurricane. 
I have relatives in Tennessee and Arkansas. 
The news has not shown the devastation of some of the Alaska towns from the waves. Some towns are destroyed. I have a cousin up there also. 
I hope everyone stays safe .


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well, you don't want my weather then because I live in Tornado Alley. Just another big thunder storm for us. But yeah, we could use some more rain, we're heading into severe drought status, not that OK really knows what drought really is. At least not in the last 25 years that I know about. I lived in the deserts of So. Cal., AZ & NV, so when you talk about drought, I think about no rain for more than 12 months. Less than 6 inches of rain was normal, so here? Yeah, not so much but they don't irrigate the fields out here, at least not on a regular basis.
> 
> Tornadoes are scary but it's fun to watch if they don't come too close. The first one I ever saw I nearly drove right into. I'd get so fascinated I'd forget that I needed to head the other direction. I've gotten past that though now. Storm cellars are your best friend.


Yep youre right, I don’t want your weather!🤣
I am veryyy fascinated with tornados though too! and I agree, I love them when they’re far away and especially not hurting anyone. 
hope you get some rain soon


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Seven puppies is where I think it ends. We will see if any more make an appearance. Lol. Two are red border collies, one of them is mostly white!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Weather has been great here, very cool when then the sun goes down but when it reaches noon it's mid 70's.
Been super busy with orders for my equestrian jewelry business, Christmas is coming! I am trying to organize my workshop/tackroom, big mess. Tons of supplies to put away, I've been dumping it, along with new tack I've acquired, chaos!
Took a break, worked my colt and trail rode Otis. Finally got Manny to pick up the correct leads and he starting to give to the rope bosal, a little but I am happy! He actually spooked today, a deer crashed through the woods next to the arena. He bolted about 3 strides, I didn't stop him, just used his energy for a circle, since he's so lazy, lol. He is like Geez! This is work and she ain't worried so let's ignore deer and go back slow. Gotta love that! 
@tinyliny that is amazing weight loss! You go girl!
@Knave puppies!!!! So exciting! 
Dinner here was very garlicky chicken Caesar salad. Plans this weekend is get more hay since prices have dropped, was a good crop this year, rained when it needed to and heated up for harvest. Now farmers are looking to unload and I will overstock. Then my regular job at the hotel on Sunday.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I want a jar of that peach salsa ( @Dreamcatcher Arabians ), and a puppy. I want ! I want! I want!

just being a kid here, since it's about the only place I can! but serioiusly, peach salsa sounds absolutely divine!!

And, a border collie puppy? OOOOOh. I hope they all get wonderful homes. I'm sure they will.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope so too @tinyliny! I have three spoken for, but I didn’t want to let more people claim them until I knew how many would be born. This batch we are giving away except for one, because no one knows what the cross will do yet. Both Junie B and Ozzy are very good work dogs, and bred well, but we don’t want to guarantee they will be good. We don’t know yet.

One will be kept by husband and hopefully trialed and sold at Red Bluff!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Too cute @Knave , I've got the wants too! Congrats to Junie B & Ozzy!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Busy tail end of the week - worked Wednesday, rehearsal, swam and went to the Big E on Thursday with my doctor friend, worked yesterday, played hockey this morning, relaxing now. I work again tomorrow and likely Tuesday. Not much of a weekend, I suppose. 

I had to do a couple of shifts on the ambulance side to satisfy my employer's requirements, and I find most of the guys on the ambulance side have reached that point in their careers where they seem to resent their patients entirely. Not thrilled. Was a bit of a drag. A lot of a drag, really. (there's also some animosity from the ambulance side medics toward the MIH medics, which is ... awkward). However, my direct boss told me, and another medic, that our documentation has been _so_ exemplary, would we like to work on a project to come up with clearer expectations for documenting calls, especially given the volume we're now seeing? Should be interesting. 

Plan for this week aside from work: a friend and I are going to a Scottish country dancing session near where I live on Monday night. Why? Why not, really. Rehearsal Wednesday, as usually. Then going camping down cape cod over the holiday weekend, which might be a bit cool at night. Hoping it'll be clear enough to see the Draconids - the Cape is a great place for stargazing, as there's so little light pollution. Somewhere in there, seeing Jasper and swimming. 

Sounds like the folks I know in Florida are, so far, ok. Good to hear.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Knave said:


> Seven puppies is where I think it ends. We will see if any more make an appearance. Lol. Two are red border collies, one of them is mostly white!
> View attachment 1136103


Awwww more PuPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!! I love puppies!!!!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

My wife loves the smell of puppies. She can hold them, cuddle and smell them all day. Border collies are our favorite dog. Had one or another forever. Our current one is a house cat and has no interest in working cattle. We have had some that were wonderful cattle dogs especially a Blue Heeler/border collie cross. We had one for 18 years that loved working cattle so much that I was backing the trailer in to load calves and I accidently ran over him and Bingo was his name.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness @Knave LOOK AT THOSE PUPPIES❤❤

I am too old for puppies, only because I may not outlive one and dogs of old people never end up in good place😢

BUT, like @ksbowman ’s wife, i LOVE the smell of puppy breath🥰🥰


I have finally read all the posts - a busy bunch now that weather is cooler👍🤠👍🤠.


I got seven hours of finish mowing in this week; it took me three days🤐. Seven because this property is not easy to mow and because I take the time to cut as much under the woven wire as I can, so DH has it easier with the weed wacker.

Here is my “do our butts look fat?” Photo. Duncan is on the right, he is three inches taller than Rusty but he looks shorter. It’s a good example of how level this property is not, lol.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@walkinthewalk what about considering an older dog?

@ksbowman I am loving the puppy sounds and smells. I love border collies too. Junie B is my favorite dog I’ve ever had. I’ve never had a female before though, so I wonder if I like female dogs more than male dogs, or if it’s just her. She is such a good worker. She reads cattle really well. My husband’s dog is good, but she’s better. She only bites when necessary, understanding pressure really well. She always looks back to see if I have any commands, and I don’t ever have to yell. When she does bite she is vicious, but she keeps it as minimal as possible.

The only bad thing about Junie B is that she doesn’t like anyone who is not in our family. I can’t let her around other people at all, and she’s extremely protective of me. It doesn’t matter where I live, and I’m really careful, but I did warn the people wanting puppies that she is a mean dog, and they may end up with that temperament.

Since I’m washing her bed, she is borrowing the pittle


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Knave right now I have a 7 or 8 yr old Catahoula/Pit Bull mix I got out of a shelter 6 or 7 years ago, and a five year old Rottweiler that was rehomed to me when she was 18 months.

Yes, older dogs are high on my list, if I’m still walking when my current two pass on. My fence neighbor works for AnImal Control in the next county. She will be the first person I call because she knows I like big guard type dogs that might be difficult to find good homes for😎😎


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

My oldest wants a big guard dog type when she leaves @walkinthewalk. I wondered how easy they are to get along with when they are older, because the pups are insanely expensive! I know they come up now and again at the pound at an older age, I just didn’t know if they would be hard to connect to or hard to get gentle.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Knave said:


> Seven puppies is where I think it ends. We will see if any more make an appearance. Lol. Two are red border collies, one of them is mostly white!


I have always been a sucker for the reds! My family and I had a red female that lived for over 14 years. Briar (I chose the name). She was super smart and always wired to GO!!!! Lots of sheep instinct in her, although, not having sheep, we mostly threw a ball around a LOT, and eventually got her her very own Boston Terrier companion/entertainment dog.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m excited about the reds @SteadyOn. I’ve never had a red border collie. Junie’s dad was red, as is Ozzy’s, so we knew there was a chance. The two reds have names, because we were picking names today after work. The girls chose the names of the reds. The mostly white is called Waylon, and the more colored one is called Scar, because he was born with a scar on his face.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

My wife and I foster for a Rottweiler rescue in the midwest. You'd be suprised at how tractable they can be as older dogs. Our last 2 just endured Ian. Fingers crossed as we have no word yet


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope they are okay @dustyk! It is good to know they are manageable. It gives me a way to think about doing it for her.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Knave said:


> My oldest wants a big guard dog type when she leaves @walkinthewalk. I wondered how easy they are to get along with when they are older, because the pups are insanely expensive! I know they come up now and again at the pound at an older age, I just didn’t know if they would be hard to connect to or hard to get gentle.


A lot depends on each dog, not the breed. My neighbor has brought home three big dogs (at different times) that were either abandoned or confiscated. She kept them in the back yard with her three who are all rescues or rehomes and they all got along fine.

i have never had issues with any dogs acclimating that I’ve brought home. Some take longer than others but they all seemed to quickly understand that manners count first and foremost. I have never concerned myself whether or not a dog wants to “connect or bond” with me. I give each dog as much attention as they want and don’t force the issue.

My current Rottweiler is my fourth and the only female. The wife in her previous home was not nice to her. sometimes I accidentally trigger a memory that really tisses her off. Her eyes go cold and turn coal black. That’s when I put up my ”talk to the hand “ palm, say that’s ok, maybe you’ll like be better in an hour; which she always does. The point is to recognize when old closet skeletons are coming forward and let the dog have some friendly space

If your oldest child has good instincts, an older guard type dog should not be a problem as long as everyone visiting plays by your child’s rules


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Awwww puppies!! I too love puppy breath! Too cute!

I have a guard dog…. It’s a Cane Corso and he’s really awesome at his job…. He will stand in front of me when he feels like there might be something going on…. But if I’m calm he is a chill guy which I need as he goes with me a lot! But he’s also excellent with other dogs! And him and the new dog are going great! He’s teaching her what and when to bark..

Did clean up work a little today but need to figure out the below pic…


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got back from the nephew's shindig about an hour ago. Having to put on my social manners wears me out! LOL We didn't get to stay for the band playing very long but the couple of songs we did hear sounded pretty good. They were playing older rock. The only 4th generation member of our family was there and she's now a toddler instead of a baby. How did that happen? LOL She's already had her first pony ride and she loved it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@lb27312 I wanted to 😍your post for your dog, but it didn’t seem right with the fence foto you posted ; there’s a lot of work there, especially if you have to do that by yourself😢😢

i thought I knew all the AKC big breeds but I had to look up Cane Corso. I LOVE this dog! The photos I saw on line, they look like they have a Great Dane head and a Mastiff body. And they have short hair. My goodness they are right up my ally🥰🥰

Can you post a few fotos of your fella? I am off to read up on them😍😍

@JCnGrace I‘m glad you survived your nephew‘s event. Is this the happening (our era knows “happenings”, lollol) that you had to put a dress on? All my good dresses are in the attic — they are real size 8’s, not today’s size 8’s that are really 12’s. They are in the attic because they no longer fit and I kept thinking “someday”. Well someday is here and they still don’t fit —— I really should give the. To Goodwill.🥴🥴


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

lb27312 said:


> Awwww puppies!! I too love puppy breath! Too cute!
> 
> I have a guard dog…. It’s a Cane Corso and he’s really awesome at his job…. He will stand in front of me when he feels like there might be something going on…. But if I’m calm he is a chill guy which I need as he goes with me a lot! But he’s also excellent with other dogs! And him and the new dog are going great! He’s teaching her what and when to bark..
> 
> ...


Time consuming but can be fairly easily done. PM if you want the step by step. Deal with this quite a bit after storm season. More for lately.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@Knave - I've a soft spot for collies and love the puppies . They work the sheep around this area, it's great to see them controlling huge flocks on the hills.

@redbadger - Hope you have fun at the dancing. There's nothing like surviving a cèilidh ... or that could just be ours, ahem...🤪😁. Anyway, I had to learn the dances in primary school, I would've been ten or eleven at the time, and we hated having to dance with the boys eww .

@lb27312 - That looks like a lot of work. I had to deal with trees taking out fences in my old place and I struggled to do it on my own but the only time I brought a guy in to fix a line of fencing I lasted a day before I was out redoing his work.

@walkinthewalk - It's been two years since I wore a skirt and that was at my mum's funeral and even longer for a dress. All of them are packed away in vacuum bags at the bottom of the wardrobes. I only wore them when I had to as part of my uniform at school or work functions. I'm far happier in jeans and trousers. While I'm fit, well, reasonably fit, my shape has changed and I think they'd be too small for me as well - time moves on.


The weather has improved and the sun is out, it's still chilly though. We should be able to see the northern lights/ aurora tonight, hopefully it'll stay clear. Tomorrow and Tuesday are to be really wet and unsettled.

It's slow day. I'm on a break at the moment. My first day back at work yesterday nearly wiped me out. I was invited to a concert at night and thought it would be great fun. It was a mix of bands and all related to my work, however when I got home it was all I could do to get something to eat before falling asleep on the sofa. When did I get old!

Our heating is out in the building and it's freezing, I'm trying to keep active and I'm wearing my outside fleece and jacket. My toes, fingers and nose feel like they're ready to drop off!

There's another film or tv location site appeared blow us. If they're not actually on our bit we don't get notifications of who they are and any instructions, although there's penty of guessing going on. They seem to be one of the regulars as the trucks, trailers and mini van that transports extras are very familiar.

Have a good day.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

@Caledonian I think this is the prep course for Cèilidh survival 🤣 Like a wilderness first aid course, but for country pubs. 😉


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@walkinthewalk , no dress! I'll only wear those to formal weddings or funerals. LOL This was an outdoor casual event and I wore jeans, t-shirt and flip flops. Had to add a jacket once the sun went down.

I still had a few really nice dresses and a good coat that were way too small for me that I gave mom when she lost all of her weight. I guess they got sent to Goodwill when she passed, I never saw them again. Instead I have too small jeans hoarded in a box in the closet. LOL


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

This morning I woke up in a panic. I had been hearing the neighbor’s cows bawl all night because they weaned, and during that half awake half asleep glance out the window I saw a cow in my yard. So, I panic imagining the whole herd is in the third crop barn we just put up, and call my husband while I’m running outside.

Get outside, and see Mama. Okay, the milk cows are out. Husband comes home and laughs at my lack of clothing, and I find the second cow and get her corralled, but Mama wasn’t having it. So, I told him to wait while I ran in the house and got June. He said “We’re using dogs?,” all excited. I never let us use dogs on the milk cows, but there was no way we were getting her in without horses unless the dogs helped.

June needed that moment when I convinced her out of the house. I understand her wanting to stay with the puppies, but she hasn’t eaten and barely drank over her obsessive need to be right there with them. So, out she went unhappily, until she saw what I wanted of her.

She had been not allowed to even glance at a cow in pregnancy, and here one was, that I was asking her to work! She came to life. Usually she is a very distanced type of worker, she wants to stay way off. This morning she runs in and bites the cow before I can call her back, and when she came back she had this “oops” look on her face when she looked at me and then got back into that sneaky mode.

So, Mama misses the gate, and I send June around, and she bit her nose to turn her and when she turned she jumped and hung off her tail. I was half laughing when I called her off. Mama kinda had it coming, and June was just beside herself to be a real dog again for a minute.

We came straight in and she ran and checked the pups, but after a minute she got up and came out to eat and drink! So, maybe it was a blessing.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Knave said:


> This morning I woke up in a panic. I had been hearing the neighbor’s cows bawl all night because they weaned, and during that half awake half asleep glance out the window I saw a cow in my yard. So, I panic imagining the whole herd is in the third crop barn we just put up, and call my husband while I’m running outside.
> 
> Get outside, and see Mama. Okay, the milk cows are out. Husband comes home and laughs at my lack of clothing, and I find the second cow and get her corralled, but Mama wasn’t having it. So, I told him to wait while I ran in the house and got June. He said “We’re using dogs?,” all excited. I never let us use dogs on the milk cows, but there was no way we were getting her in without horses unless the dogs helped.
> 
> ...


😁


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Our Bingo used to swing on tails and bite tell he brought blood if they didn't respect him to begin with. Nothing like a good cattle dog as a helper.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Caledonian I was privileged to see the spectacular Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis) once when I lived in Southern California, on the southern area of the Pacific Coast of the U.S.

There are no words to describe how breathtaking that is, in person!

I hope the heat in your building gets fixed very soon. 

@JCnGrace along with dresses in the attic, I have a dresser drawer full of “skinny jeans”. At this point, the chances of me fitting into those again is slim and none. I really need to get rid of them because I could use the drawer space 😂😂


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> Yeah, I thought the same our county fairs are in July and the state fair is in September.


*Most of the county fairs here in Iowa are normally in July and very early August. The Iowa State Fair is in mid August. What I don't understand is there is one county fair late in August or in early September. I asked how does the queen get to participate n the state fair. I guess they have the queen contest earlier so she can participate in the state fair. On the other hand what about all the 4-H and FFA exhibits? They don't get to the state fair unless they do the judging for all that earlier too which don't make sense to me. On top of that, school has already started.*


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

*Friday night, we had tater tot casserole at the Moose. Saturday morning I went up and groomed horses then met the wife at the Moose for the Iowa/Michigan game which by the end of the 3rd quarter, I had had enough. I went and sat outside which was so nice. I almost would have rather sat out there the whole time instead of watching the game. Speaking of weather, it has been so tranquil around here for a week or better. Lows in the 40's for the most part and highs in the 70's and mostly sunny. They say that whenever there is a storm such as Ian in the southeast, our weather in the Midwest is like it has been. 
Saturday night, I had the left over tater tot casserole that my wife had brought home and some macaroni salad. We watched Cool Hand Luke. Today was a normal Sunday, church in the morning, I did laundry and I did my webcast in the afternoon then tonight we watched a couple Heartland's. Heartland is one of my favorite shows. It may sound silly for a almost 63 year old man to get emotional over a show. But about every week, when we watch that, it always hits me just right. In fact, once tonight, I had tears literally running down my face. Tonight, we had stir fry and I had the rest of the macaroni salad.*


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Today was such a lovely day! It was in the high 80s to low 90s with a nice little north wind to cool things a bit and the humidity had dropped down to about 20-25%. The Comanche Nation held their yearly fair this weekend for the first time since Covid. There was a really good turn out, that was great to see. They had a pow wow with a bunch of drumming, singing and dancing, that was a lot of fun to watch. They also had dance competitions. They were doing a lot of native language preservation things, that was really impressive. It was really educational and fun. We walked all over the tribal complex and saw lots of cool stuff. I don't know much about the Comanche, but I intend to do some learning. 

Comanche Nation Fair


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@Knave, great story! 

On my ride today I nearly had a heart attack. A car was driving up ahead and I was looking at it, and my pony Aria was too, and the little Boston Terrier was too. But the Boston stopped right in front of Aria's legs and I looked down and Aria was about to step on her! I went Ah! and then Aria looked and the dog looked, and we narrowly avoided a squish.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Late to the party. We are in the temperate zone (Japan) for the change of season. It’s been warm here. I’ve seen some bare trees, but no colorful displays. The temperature is supposed to drop a bit about midweek. Predictions are for low 20s (centigrade) for the highs, and mid teens (c) for the lows. Not too cold, but there’s supposed to be rain here and there. 

That’s our taste of autumn. Next week, we head back to the tropics.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It is a very pleasant morning to sit on the bench at the barn listen to the birds, the neighbors cows, and watch Rusty and Duncan start their grazing routine in the pasture.

There are no bad days on this precious piece of land. Between the yard and parts of the pasture, I have 10 1/2 hours of mowing in so far. There’s another four hours to go, in preparation for the final Bushogging of the season. But it’s all worth it when I can sit on the bench and be thankful for this property.

I am so thankful to be able to live here.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I totally understand that feeling @walkinthewalk. I look around at all the plants and animals that are thriving here, and feel so grateful to be able to take care of this place right now.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

@Caledonian I am pleased to report the Cèilidh dancing was great fun. There's a warm-up to start, then they split into beginners and advanced, then everyone comes together to dance with live music. And they are quite welcoming to beginners, even those of us who've never done any sort of dance at all. However, my friend and I decided this is not a dance to wear brìogais to so I'll be breaking out my kilt. 🤣


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

redbadger said:


> @Caledonian I am pleased to report the Cèilidh dancing was great fun. There's a warm-up to start, then they split into beginners and advanced, then everyone comes together to dance with live music. And they are quite welcoming to beginners, even those of us who've never done any sort of dance at all. However, my friend and I decided this is not a dance to wear brìogais to so I'll be breaking out my kilt. 🤣



That's great! I'm glad you had a good time and that they were welcoming. I did wonder how you got on. I agree, it's not the type of dancing for briogais, rather cuir ort d' fhèileadh!😀


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@walkinthewalk , You have a beautiful place! You too @egrogan !


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes beautiful places!

I got my tree down and fence fixed! Thanks for the help @QtrBel! Yay…. I’m just saying it’s a lot of work for one person.. got my hand truck fixed.. had lost a wheel ugh when transporting 500 pounds of feed its handy to have! 

So is this a baby squirrel? Looked like it had wings? I’m thinking one of my animals must have brought it in… Olaf is awesome so wouldn’t have gotten a baby… any thoughts?


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I think I’m going to keep it in the crate until morning…. And hope for the best.

I did put sugar water in there


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Whatever it is is cool!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@lb27312 I THINK it might be a baby gray squirrel. 

Put gloves on to handle it. Squirrels are biters. I’ve seen them bite the literal hand that raised and fed them. Not me, a family friend.

What a relief and a whole lot of hard work getting your fence fixed🤠💐💐🤠


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe a flying squirrel @lb27312 . I'm afraid I'd want to keep it so I'm glad it ended up in your house. LOL


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It looks like the baby flying squirrels we have. Yes. Biters. My husband found out the hard way when we took down a tree they had colonized. It wasn't a tree we wanted to take down but was at that point where coming down on its own would have caused damage to the house.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely, l woke up sick. I have Covid again!!! Just starting to feel relatively okay from acute Covid I got in August. My husband, a double lung transplant patient; got if from me, he was not bad but it caused a fungus, he is on meds that cost $4500 per month, there goes my early retirement! Now I am living in the basement. We are both vaxxed 4 times.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

@waresbear, I’m so sorry y’all are sick again. My son is immunosuppressed (kidney transplant recipient) and has advanced COPD. He has had COVID four times so far. 

Hope your recovery goes smoothly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes @waresbear! I hope you and yours feel better soon!

Thanks on all the suggestions on what that was.... I think it was a baby flying squirrel as I've seen baby squirrels and they didn't look like that... Hopefully he fared okay out there today.

ETA... yeah any animal I'm not familiar with will grab with gloves or in this case I threw a towel over it when it was on the curtain.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@waresbear I hope you’re starting to feel better and your husband is also seeing improvement🙏

2. I logged 15 hours mowing over seven days. The yard wasn’t too bad but it was a dust bowl in all of the pastures.

On my last day of trimming, I cleaned the external air screen going around the engine three times. The fourth time I had to shut the tractor off because filter screen in front of the radiator clogged full of dirt & debris and the tractor overheated. I at least got the tractor angled to where I could get the hood up, take the filter screen out and clean it, and have some shade from the rear tire to sit and wait until the motor cooled down enough to start it. The kicker was I only had 15 minutes to go, lol

I did all that trimming so DH could bushhog faster on the farm tractor. The less fences and cut-de-sacs he has to work around, the faster the cutting goes.

3. We should see a high of 80+ today. I had the fans on while cleaning the barn. Not to worry, the high Saturday will only be ~68🤯🤯

My area has crept into a Level 2 drought status. We might see rain next week or we might not🥴🥴

My last boring foto for this week’s Friday conversation. DH going up toward the ridge. It’s easy to see where I cut with finish mower vs what he’s cutting with the bushhog. But not before he spent an hour doing some more welding on our poor bushhog. We bought it new in 2003 but it has been worked to death and met up with some objects it was never meant to meet up with. DH rebuilt the drive shaft and has so many welds on the body that it almost looks like one big weld.










I say that because— if one can’t be at least “half a mechanic “, one will go bankrupt owning property and trying to keep it and the equipment maintained. 

DH is an Ace mechanic and I am forever grateful my father got a wrench in my hands before mom could get a frying pan in them❤❤


----------

